

CloudApp Roulette - citizenkeys
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/11/10/cloudapp-roulette.html

======
citizenkeys
CloudApp Roulette itself:
[http://cargo.dustincurtis.com.s3.amazonaws.com/cloudapp-
roul...](http://cargo.dustincurtis.com.s3.amazonaws.com/cloudapp-
roulette.html)

Original link is to an article explaining CloudApp Roulette. From the article:
"...as explained in this Lifehacker comment from August, it's very easy to
just change around the letters in the structure of CloudApp's short URLs in
order to see files other people are sharing. In the latest exploitation of
that flaw, CloudApp Roulette provides a stream of "random private images" from
CloudApp."

